

Any good Rails 2.0 tutorials/examples? - aswanson

Bought Agile Web Development W/ Rails and it's already deprecated (how rude of them to break backwards compatibility).  At any rate, anyone here have good resources for learning Rails 2.0.
======
raju
The "Agile Web Development with Rails, Third Edition" is in beta right now, it
covers Rails 2.0.

Obie's book, "The Rails Away" also covers Rails 2.0.

Akita on Rails gives a good overview of Rails 2, and 2.1. He gives a very good
overview of whats new and whats changed between versions.

Hope this helps. There is also a good documentation project going on, but I
can't seem to find the link.

Hope this helps.

~~~
siong1987
"The Rails Way" or "The Rails Away"??? I think it should be "The Rails Way".
Anyway, you can try to build up your Ruby skills first before starting on
Rails.

~~~
raju
My apologies... you are right. its "The Rails Way" by Obie Fernandez.

Thank you.

